# 2 female degus & cage need new home



## woollyaphid (Sep 17, 2009)

Two female degus approx 2/3 years old need a new home. They need a quick hand to catch them and despite being very interested and curious of their owners are not keen on being handled. Need someone keen to love and nurture them. They make excellent listeners to anything you want to tell them and keep absolute confidence and never give you useless advice!

Currently living in a two storey metal cage with two wheels,bowls and bottles.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

where are you based hun? x


----------

